# Gloves



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi guys, what gloves do you wear when detailing. It's the school Easter holidays so all the family and friends have been after their cars detailing. After doing a couple my hands are feeling really crap. Dry, etc. Not to mention when cleaning engine bays or anything really dirty I'm getting fingers full of inground dirt not to mention the odd cut here and there. 

I'm not really a whimp and can take it but if it can be avoided cheapily rather than resorting to scrubbing with nail brushes I would be grateful! 

Now I hate those thin latex glove things. They are cheap but make your hands sweaty and tear very easily. Not to mention they make your skin wrinkly as they don't feel very breathable.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

I either wear one of my pairs of sealskinz if its a little chilly.

But I have these:
http://www.blackmambagloves.co.uk/

I LOVE them! They are a little more than usual latex gloves, however they are extremely strong. Watch the youtube video too.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

The ones linked above are excellent. The pair I had to try lasted me all day and I normally use 3-4 pairs of the blue nitrile ones.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the link to the Black Mamba gloves, just ordered a free sample from their site.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Ive just ordered some freebees from the site, thanks for the link! 

My sister and partner have also ordered some lol.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

When I first discovered them I was unsure but after using them, they are worth every penny as they last! I loved using the bodyguard black nitrate ones, still have some but they always get ripped or caught on wheel spokes and then you have to get another set out.

Where as with the Black Mamba's, you can do a whole car with no problems! I have even used them for my DIY mechanic stuff and they didn't rip even when shoving hand down in engine small gaps.


----------



## Mullan (Dec 9, 2012)

I use milker gloves at work which I expect are similar to the black mamba gloves, I've also ordered a sample out of curiosity


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I've seen some people with sort of semi perminent/washable gloves. Any ideas what they are?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

If they are decent I will buy a pack of 100. When gloves say 100 does that mean there are 50 pairs 100 pairs?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Can't go wrong with a bright yellow pair of Marigolds


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

None at all :wave:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Guitarjon said:


> If they are decent I will buy a pack of 100. When gloves say 100 does that mean there are 50 pairs 100 pairs?


i think its 50 pairs


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Yep 50 pairs, and probably reusable :thumb:


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

Those black mamba gloves are overpriced for what they are, I wonder where they buy them in from because they all come from china. I buy shield gd21 vinyl blue gloves at £4 + vat, absolutely brilliant.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Guitarjon said:


> If they are decent I will buy a pack of 100. When gloves say 100 does that mean there are 50 pairs 100 pairs?


Yeah a box of 100 = 50 Pairs.



markcoznottz said:


> Those black mamba gloves are overpriced for what they are, I wonder where they buy them in from because they all come from china. I buy shield gd21 vinyl blue gloves at £4 + vat, absolutely brilliant.


You get what you pay for. Its all personal opinion. They can be reused more than one time. But at approx 34p a pair (based on 1box purchase), its hardly breaking the bank for hand safety.

**BTW I have nothing to do with this company, I just LOVE the product and want to SHOUT about it.  **


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Z4-35i said:


> Thanks for the link to the Black Mamba gloves, just ordered a free sample from their site.


..........& me,thanks.:thumb:


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

craigblues said:


> Yeah a box of 100 = 50 Pairs.
> 
> You get what you pay for. Its all personal opinion. They can be reused more than one time. But at approx 34p a pair (based on 1box purchase), its hardly breaking the bank for hand safety.
> 
> **BTW I have nothing to do with this company, I just LOVE the product and want to SHOUT about it.  **


I'm sure they are good but they're not 4 times better than shield gloves.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Mine have just turned up ! great gloves


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Mine just arrived, although I don't like black gloves I have to say they are great quality and I would say reusable, they also go slightly higher up your arm covering your rist more, which is where I find I get reactions to chemicals.

Here's a pic,


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Worth every penny. 

Dave, you could persuade them to use them at work!


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Z4-35i said:


> Thanks for the link to the Black Mamba gloves, just ordered a free sample from their site.


So did I. Ordered a small instead of medium though:wall:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Well, they came today just as I had a big detail on! They were fantastic. Even though they are throw away mine are in fine condition to use again. Very breatheable. My worry about these types of gloves is that my hands would get sweaty. They were very strong and didn't rip. You can also use an iphone screen with them on too!


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Not just any phone - an i-phone!!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Tsubodai said:


> Not just any phone - an i-phone!!


I just said iphone as thats what I used with it lol.
Think I may purchase some of these.


----------



## Craig73 (Apr 4, 2013)

These are excellent quality and defo worth the extra couple of quid.

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Wurth_Black_Nitrile_Gloves_1.html

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WURTH-AUT...-POWDER-FREE-SIZE-LARGE-BOX-100-/170747012007


----------



## Jimski (Feb 18, 2013)

Are we saying that the Wurth ones are the 'same' as the Mamba ones?


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I use the orange "Ed China" Wheeler Dealer ones,our engineers use them at work so they give me a box when I ask.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Me too i signed up for the free sample pair , I thought the were of a good quality and wont tear easily. 

So thought they would stand up to a bit of hard work. 

I think im tempted to purchase them :thumb:


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

I've started using the blue biogards nitrile ones. Think they are £6.49 per 100 from Allen ford on eBay. Have yet to break one to be honest and I have reused them before but I'm not exactly a heavy pro user! Also handy if doing a bit of car maintenance and you can see any fluids on them unlike the black ones I would think. 

Use vinyl gloves daily in work and they are rubbish compared to nitrile. Are the Mamba ones thicker then and if so does it affect feel much?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Well I have to say, I will be buying a bx of mambas once I've got down all the free sets various family members have been testing lol. 

Well worth the few quid more over the cheaper blue ones.


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Guitarjon said:


> Well I have to say, I will be buying a bx of mambas once I've got down all the free sets various family members have been testing lol.
> 
> Well worth the few quid more over the cheaper blue ones.


What a nice helpful family you have :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Chaps I think we will be getting a group buy going for the mambas ...so hold on


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Autosmart showrooms will always have a good selection of different gloves on board.


----------



## Mish (Oct 8, 2012)

craigblues said:


> I either wear one of my pairs of sealskinz if its a little chilly.
> 
> But I have these:
> http://www.blackmambagloves.co.uk/
> ...


I got my free pair today, going to give them a try shortly. They seem like really good quality


----------



## PS CUP (Aug 23, 2012)

Black Mamba's for me and there's a 10% off offer on the PPE website!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Got my Mambas today great service from this company and i will be buying a pack. Ill wait for the group buy.

Word of warning, Now i havent got the largest hands but Medium are very cosy for me, ok to wear on there own just but i think ill get Large to wear with gloves under.

Might ring then and be honest and ask for a L and XL size.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

WHIZZER said:


> Chaps I think we will be getting a group buy going for the mambas ...so hold on


Please do


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> Chaps I think we will be getting a group buy going for the mambas ...so hold on


Possibly interested


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Count me in.:thumb:


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes I`d be interested in a group buy


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

O`Neil said:


> Yes I`d be interested in a group buy


x2 :wave:


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Me too


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

WHIZZER said:


> Chaps I think we will be getting a group buy going for the mambas ...so hold on


I'm in XXL:thumb:


----------



## FredSpencer (Nov 27, 2012)

Too late for a group buy for me as I ordered some last week. Have had problems with delivery though. The courier, some mob called Hermes, have supposedly tried to deliver 3 times but oddly only left one card and that had no details on how to contact them. Have been in discussion with the suppliers who have been very helpful and are sending me a box by proper post.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Havn't checked this page for a while. I am in on the group buy. Has a thread started yet?


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

FredSpencer said:


> Too late for a group buy for me as I ordered some last week. Have had problems with delivery though. The courier, some mob called Hermes, have supposedly tried to deliver 3 times but oddly only left one card and that had no details on how to contact them. Have been in discussion with the suppliers who have been very helpful and are sending me a box by proper post.


Ah, Hermes. I know them well . With the postage rates going up sadly more and more companies will probably use them. They are the crowd that used to do the deliveries for the catalogue companies under a different name IIRC


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I got the trial Mama gloves.... seem pretty good... very small made though!!! :lol:

and well... getting a black mamba delivery to your office isn't the best move in the world..... 

:thumb:


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Ordered a sample to see what all the fuss is about btw.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I believe the group buy will be going live very soon


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

The group buy is just being finalised and will be coming along shortly.


----------



## Jambob28 (May 8, 2011)

Will details be posted in this thread?
I'd like some


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=304616

Group buy up


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

As above. ;-)


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

My black mamba samples have lasted me 3 washes. 

Usually rip the cheap ones..


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Got mine today from the group buy! Great gloves for throw aways. The do a fair few times.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Depending on what I'm doing, I use three types of glove:

When it's really cold, I have a pair of neoprene tight-fitting gloves (think cheap Sealskinz copy) that I wear when washing the car.

Most of the time, I wear black Bodyguards powder-free latex gloves.

When I'm doing something that requires real grip (machine polishing, taking wheels off etc) I wear Tornado Contour Avenger gloves. these are a cotton-like glove with a coating of sticky rubber all over the palms, fingers etc. I buy them in boxes of 10 pairs in Costco:


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

my black mamba samples arrived and they are great - i will be trying the bodyguards before buying black mamba's though as they are a third of the price.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

+1 For the contour avenger gloves from Costco. Used mine loads, particularly under my rubber gloves when washing during the winter - really help keep your hands a bit warmer. Stand up to some abuse too!:thumb:

Would have got some of these black mamba ones if they did gauntlet style ones...


----------



## P4ulH40 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the link to the black mamba gloves ordered free sample today, I use the blue nitrile gloves which do not last that long.

:thumb:


----------

